# Sooooo relieved it isn't just me feeling this way!



## lyloma16 (May 2, 2010)

*Hi ladies**I am so grateful for finding this site, it's so helpful to know I'm not alone in this.Basically, my story is this- I am 24, my DH is 27 and our son is nearly 4. We have been TTC baby number 2 for 3 years now. Last year it was confirmed I don't ovulate, and have polycystic ovaries, and was prescribed clomid 50mg, which I responded to well and after 4 months I got my BFP. We were over the moon, felt like all prayers for a second child had been answered.Sadly this was not the case. On March 10th this year we went for the 12 week scan, and were told that our baby had died weeks before and I had to have an ERPC  I am now back on the clomid. But every woman I know seems to be pregnant, including my sister (who likes to smugly rub her bump whenever I'm around) and my friend announced her 2nd pregnancy a few days ago, and I will admit I completely fell apart. That makes 7 of my family and friends who will be having a baby before the end of this year, and I really feel like I can't cope. My child was meant to be born this year too, but now wont be.I am constantly crying, and I am so damn angry with anyone I know who is pregnant , and I hate feeling this way. Any help greatly appreciated.Lyndsey x*


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

lyndsey - aww honey         im so so sorry for what you are going through secondry infertility is so misunderstood and so over looked as far as im concerned people think because you have a child you dont feel it hard when you cant have another
i am so so sorry for you loss and its not easy when people around you are having babies left right and centre the bad time for me was jan through  march this year everyone in my family and friends were having babies and i was still sitting here without one 

i really hope that soon you will have your bfp and huge baby bump to rub i had a miscarriage 2 years ago and my sister was pregnant at the time too she was 4 weeks ahead of me i found it really hard when her son was born as all i could think about was my baby it does get easier i promise   

if you want to chat or anything feel free to pm honey 

sending you lots of


----------



## lyloma16 (May 2, 2010)

thankyou for the reply 
It's sooooo hard.  All I get off friends and especially family is 'you have one healthy child, and should be grateful as its more than most ever get' like they think I'm not grateful for my son! I idolise him, but the truth is I have so much more love to give another child, and it just feels like I'll never get to do so 
x


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

i hate that i have 2 gorgeous girls who i adore (i have them from a previous relationship) and i get that all the time you have 2 girls your lucky be grateful for what you have 

ive just finshed an ivf cycle and got a bfn and one of the comments i got from a family member was oh well at least you have the girls you dont really need another baby 

people are just very ignorant of it and i think unless they are going through it they wont understand 

i dont think it matters how many babies you have if your family is not complete then it leaves a great big gap in your heart


----------



## lyloma16 (May 2, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear you had a BFN  it seems so unfair.  
I very naively believed  after having my son, that having more wouldnt be a problem.  Now I feel like him upstairs was on a mission to prove me wrong.
I really hope we all get to have our dream babies, and fill that gap in our hearts xx


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

i was the exact same i have a 15 month age gap between my girls and thought i was rather fertile but when i met my husband and we started trying it all went wrong 

i really do hope we both get our babies


----------

